# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Galicia Costa >  Meicende

## hatori

Presa de Meicende, situada en Arteixo. Lo más llamativo es su construcción en bóvedas múltiples. Se emplea para abastecimiento de un polígono industrial.




Saludos desde Ourense

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias hatori :Smile: 

Curiosa forma tiene la presa.

Un saludo

----------

